# Outback Sydney 310bhs Main Door Issue



## jamahosky (Dec 20, 2008)

I have just purchased a 09 Outback Sydney 310 BHS. On the main door there is one of those hydraulic mechanisms such as the ones on household screen doors. Anyway, the end of this has pulled out of attachment point on the body of the camper. I could use larger screws to reattach it to the camper, but think this will happen again, especially since the attachment point is now weakened and some kids. I can take it to the dealers for warranty repair, but that would be a 1 1/2 hour trip. I would rather just do the repair myself. Does anyone know of a better way to repair this problem other than using screws? I was thinking about just drilling through the holes into the interior of the camper and using bolts. Just seeing if anyone else has had the same problem and how they repaired it. Thank you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the site, I am sure we can come up with a way to make it better then new.

Can you post a picture of the area? Drill through and bolts sounds like a good plan but it would be good to see where yours failed.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes!! Mine did the same thing...........and they have the plate angled....looked sloppy...........

But I discovered the plate needs to be angled somewhat to give the shock some clearance at the door......

Anyhow....... Bolt-thru would be the best way to secure it.......but i did not resort to that yet.......

I removed the crews and cleaned up most of the caulk that was there, so that i could put the best caulk on there. I then used the best transparent caulk i know, Dupont Corian transparent Silicone........it bonds to plastic and metal like no other silicone i know..........if you've never used it.......try it!!!! It is expensive i believe we sell it for 13 dollars+ per tube.........But once you use it you will swear by it!!! Used a bunch of it and then used larger diameter and length Stainless screws, and filled the holes with silicone before i screwed them. A couple of them angled properly did catch framing......and i believe i used an anchor in the whole that i could not catch a stud.

So far so good..........If it doesn't last......i will do the bolt thru


----------



## jamahosky (Dec 20, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Yes!! Mine did the same thing...........and they have the plate angled....looked sloppy...........
> 
> But I discovered the plate needs to be angled somewhat to give the shock some clearance at the door......
> 
> ...


It appears that it pulled out of the wood stud, what size screws did you use, length and diameter? Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO USE THE SAME DEALER FOR WARRANTY REPAIR AS THE ONE YOU PURCHASED THE TRAILER FROM.

In the San Antonio area there are 6 OUTBACK dealers but 27 authorized OUTBACK repair facilities.

As all the old timers on this site have heard, when i had warranty work done on my Outback that I purchased in Dallas (400miles away) i went to one of those places that only sold billion dollar CLASS A homes 8 miles from my home for repairs ... the waiting room had leather chairs and a real Capucino machine...

As long as its a Keystone authorized repair center they can work on it...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jamahosky said:


> Yes!! Mine did the same thing...........and they have the plate angled....looked sloppy...........
> 
> But I discovered the plate needs to be angled somewhat to give the shock some clearance at the door......
> 
> ...


It appears that it pulled out of the wood stud, what size screws did you use, length and diameter? Thanks
[/quote]

I am not sure







but i believe they were #8 or #10 1 5/8" or 1 3/4" stainless screws.........


----------



## jamahosky (Dec 20, 2008)

I was able to fix the door. They had the mount on incorrectly, it was not seating against the wall of the camper properly. Thanks to everyone for all their help and suggestions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jamahosky said:


> I was able to fix the door. They had the mount on incorrectly, it was not seating against the wall of the camper properly. Thanks to everyone for all their help and suggestions.


We always blame those problems on Keystone's #1 employee....Gilligan.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OC that's a great picture of our friend Gilligan!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was able to fix the door. They had the mount on incorrectly, it was not seating against the wall of the camper properly. Thanks to everyone for all their help and suggestions.


We always blame those problems on Keystone's #1 employee....Gilligan.









[/quote]

ahhhhh...so thats who installed our outback kitchen window that was off center!


----------

